# Just curious...what do you think?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How do you think something like this would go over?...

Getting a pool of skilled men/women who love the outdoors, and can't afford pay hunting. Basically, offer services in the spring/summer in exchange for hunting access in the fall. So a landowner could call or write in saying they could use some help with such and such, and it could be posted to a board where people could respond with help, say on a free summer weekend.

A lot of landowners resent the fact that most people show up on their doorstep for a week out of the year expecting something for nothing in return. I think there's a lot of guys out there who want to help, but just don't know how to start. I see it as a win/win situation for all.

I would love to hear from you guys.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'd try it

Everyone has some skills they could use

a barter system for skills & services or labor in exchange for access.

(For Members only) I'll send my $$$) :roll:

How do you reach /contact the farmers/landowners ???


----------



## ND Gander (Jul 9, 2002)

Great idea. Now that is thinking out of the box :lol:


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Make a site that's basically a simple forum for any landowner to post on about needing help in an area, and leave contact info. If they don't have a computer they can call a number, leave a message to be put on the board. Anyone could contact the landowner, and after you lend them a hand you can post on the board that it's resolved.

Than advertise it across the state on AM/FM morning radio (a lot of rural ears), and maybe send out flyers to businesses to post up.

Keep it completely non-profit because it wouldn't be about money anyways.

Find a couple sponsors and I think it could be kept running year round.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Very creative idea, definitetely thinking out of the box. With the state being so large it might be good to concentrate on a specefic area for the first year. Getting 790 AM to broadcast this offer would generate some interest.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got an email to go fishing with my buddy and Big Eddy in a couple weeks....I'll see if he'd give it some airtime.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good Idea.....


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Kris be careful when it comes to Big Eddy.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The only thing that worries me about Ed is the look on his face when I pull out a lindy over the big eddy spinner. :splat:


----------



## Westerner (Mar 15, 2002)

Good Idea!!!


----------

